# MEMBERS EXPERIENCES > MEMBER'S CYCLE RESULTS >  Captain Dominate's Methyl Tri. MASS Log

## Random

Ok guys here we go! Im a little bit late to start the log, i was getting over a mild cold, but now everythings good, ive maintained my weight and now im ready to Dominate  :Smilie: 
To be honest ive only done 2 bulk cycles before so this one should produce great gains! As many of you have heard i opted not to compete this year for several reasons, mostly lack of funds, along with a move in the summer, and lastly i feel that i havent made the necessary improvements i was looking for since last comp, so im gonna sit this one out and get freakin huge, work on my weak points and come back stronger than ever! My starting weight is 196lb, at 5'5. I eat 8 meals per day, and train intensely with moderate volume. Im 24 years old, been training for about 9 years solid and never had any long lay-offs from injuries.. 

Supplements ill be using for this run will be: Creatine, whey protein, multi-vitamin, policosanol, liver detox formula, ALA, NAC, hawthorn berry, saw palmetto, H-blocker, Myogenx, BCAA's,and EFAs.

Further support will be cabergoline low dose, and aromasin 

My cycle will include Methyl Trienolone, Eq, NPP, Test, and a DHT near the end..

i will be recording my weight every week, taking pics, and recording lifts as well, stay tuned guys! thanks

CD

----------


## heavyhitter08

This is going to be a great log and your going to turn into a beast.

Good luck CD

----------


## Dangerdan

I can't wait to see the results CD, you're a beast already.

----------


## Random

> This is going to be a great log and your going to turn into a beast.
> 
> Good luck CD


Thanks dude, im looking forward to it! 

CD

----------


## Random

> I can't wait to see the results CD, you're a beast already.


Thanks dangerdan! i hope to turn beast into monster  :Smilie: 

CD

----------


## Random

Ill have starting pics up in a few days guys....looking to really bring the legs up, they have all the separation and shape but i feel they need more size and thickness.....ill be working on the chest as well

CD

----------


## Anavar Man

Good Luck CD, I look forward to the log....

----------


## Random

Thanks Anavar man!

----------


## Random

I hit some tris this morning, i have some tendonitis in my elbows that prevents me from going heavy on some exercises, as you can see im pretty weak sadly to say! these numbers should go way up in the next couple of wks tho...

triceps-rope pusdowns warmup 3 sets
close grip- 135x8, 185x8, 205x6, 185x10 super with 135x5 slow reps
overheads 30lbx10, 25x12, 25x12
bench dips superset with pushdowns

these numbers were a bit down from the cold a couple days ago...

CD

----------


## Dangerdan

CD,

I had tendonitis or tendonosis (not sure which really) pretty bad over the past 6-9 months and it is just now completely healed. 10 weeks of 400mg's deca on my past cycle was the only thing that did the trick for me.

----------


## Random

> CD,
> 
> I had tendonitis or tendonosis (not sure which really) pretty bad over the past 6-9 months and it is just now completely healed. 10 weeks of 400mg's deca on my past cycle was the only thing that did the trick for me.


Dangerdan thanks for the input man, thats why im gona add NPP starting wk 5...i think that will help, after months of hard training i get it bad in the elbows...

CD

----------


## Tbone1975

> Ok guys here we go! Im a little bit late to start the log, i was getting over a mild cold, but now everythings good, ive maintained my weight and now im ready to Dominate 
> To be honest ive only done 2 bulk cycles before so this one should produce great gains! As many of you have heard i opted not to compete this year for several reasons, mostly lack of funds, along with a move in the summer, and lastly i feel that i havent made the necessary improvements i was looking for since last comp, so im gonna sit this one out and get freakin huge, work on my weak points and come back stronger than ever! My starting weight is 196lb, at 5'5. I eat 8 meals per day, and train intensely with moderate volume. Im 24 years old, been training for about 9 years solid and never had any long lay-offs from injuries.. 
> 
> Supplements ill be using for this run will be: Creatine, whey protein, multi-vitamin, policosanol, liver detox formula, ALA, NAC, hawthorn berry, saw palmetto, H-blocker, Myogenx, BCAA's,and EFAs.
> 
> Further support will be cabergoline low dose, and aromasin 
> 
> My cycle will include Methyl Trienolone, Eq, NPP, Test, and a DHT near the end..
> 
> ...


Sh*t, you already know I'm interested to say the very least. Best of luck. You already look huge, you're gonna take it to a new level man.

----------


## Random

> Sh*t, you already know I'm interested to say the very least. Best of luck. You already look huge, you're gonna take it to a new level man.


Thanks alot Tbone for the support, i hope to man!

CD

----------


## vitor

CD could you set up the entire cycle, dosages/lenght etc.

Best of luck to you...

----------


## Random

> CD could you set up the entire cycle, dosages/lenght etc.
> 
> Best of luck to you


Thanks Vitor, youve always been helpful!

wks 1-4 Methyl Tri .5-1mg ED pre-training
wks 1-8 Test 700mg
wks 5-12 NPP 400-600mg
wks 1-12 Equipoise 600mg
wks 6-12 DHT--to be determined  :Smilie: 

CD

----------


## Anavar Man

CD,
I'm looking to try NPP this summer with Test prop. Do you have any experience with the NPP, what can I look forward to ?

----------


## Random

[QUOTECD,
I'm looking to try NPP this summer with Test prop. Do you have any experience with the NPP, what can I look forward to ?][/QUOTE]


I had a short run with NPP so i cant give you an accurate judgement, but plenty of guys love the stuff, ill keep you posted tho...

CD

----------


## Random

Today was back with some bis...we freakin got snowed in this morning, and couldnt get my dam car out of the parking lot...started off to be a horrible day and it continued! the lift was pretty weak, just got in there did the basics and did biceps quickly after since they were fried...heres how it went

lat pull-down (strict) 110x15, 130x12, 150x10, 150x10
stiff leg deadlifts, 95x15, 145x12, 195x10, 225x7
barbell rows (strict) 145x12, 165x10, 195x10
1 arm rows 2 sets 105x10 reps
pulldowns- 3 sets 130lb, 30 sec rests

Barbell curls 90lb 3 setsx 10-12
preacher curls 30 sec rests 100lb

----------


## Dude-Man

NPP is my favorite compound, nandrolone in general is thanks to the 'injuries b gone' feel good feeling. more on that in a second. 

Here's my take on what you're doing. I think it's cool that you're experimenting with methyltrienolone . I've been interested in that compound for quite a while. It's supposed to be insane for strength. But, you've also got an elbow injury. So you're going to be going heavier on something that's already not working well to begin with, with nothing to protect it. Because methyltrienolone is an oral, it's going to kick in fast. I think it's a good idea to get more NPP and run it for the duration of the cycle for that reason. NPP should kick in fast as well, and should help you not totally blow your elbow out.

----------


## Random

> Here's my take on what you're doing. I think it's cool that you're experimenting with methyltrienolone. I've been interested in that compound for quite a while. It's supposed to be insane for strength. But, you've also got an elbow injury. So you're going to be going heavier on something that's already not working well to begin with, with nothing to protect it. Because methyltrienolone is an oral, it's going to kick in fast. I think it's a good idea to get more NPP and run it for the duration of the cycle for that reason. NPP should kick in fast as well, and should help you not totally blow your elbow out.


Yea i see what ya mean, my elbow is ok, its not too bad...i didnt want to combine the two because they are both 19nors though..

CD

----------


## Dude-Man

you're taking 1mg a day. I don't think it's going to have any significan influence on prolactin levels/progestin activity.

----------


## Random

> you're taking 1mg a day. I don't think it's going to have any significan influence on prolactin levels/progestin activity.


Really? hmm, ive talked to a couple guys that have run it and they said probly not the best idea to combine the two...hmm

----------


## 1buffsob

Running tren and deca together is really an awesome cycle and would certainly help with his joints. However, since he's running methyltren, a new compound to him and very dangerous at that, and since he's already running EQ along side it, I'd not recommend it. You're really risking your health combining all three. Besides MT's ability to put you on a dialysis machine at .5mg ed, you have to look at the synergy of EQ and Deca and the risks it has to your heart and BP. A mix of all three could be trouble and I personally wouldn't take the risk, and I risk a lot! LOL

But again, tren and deca work amazing together. I just don't think they should be combined under these circumstances.

Good luck my friend. If you need anything, you know where to reach me.  :Smilie:

----------


## Random

> Running tren and deca together is really an awesome cycle and would certainly help with his joints. However, since he's running methyltren, a new compound to him and very dangerous at that, and since he's already running EQ along side it, I'd not recommend it. You're really risking your health combining all three. Besides MT's ability to put you on a dialysis machine at .5mg ed, you have to look at the synergy of EQ and Deca and the risks it has to your heart and BP. A mix of all three could be trouble and I personally wouldn't take the risk, and I risk a lot! LOL
> 
> But again, tren and deca work amazing together. I just don't think they should be combined under these circumstances.
> 
> Good luck my friend. If you need anything, you know where to reach me.


Will do man! thanks for all the help!

CD

----------


## heavyhitter08

webcast the only way they are showing it?

----------


## Random

> webcast the only way they are showing it?


Yea man shitty ass webcast, ill be tuned in tho

CD

----------


## Random

Man i gotta say i think im beginning to Hate test...SH!T; so i frontloaded the test and i gota say already since this morning i feel like absolute death. im going to try and rest up this weekend and hopefully be able to hit chest full force on monday...man everythings aching, fever like symptoms and it doesnt help that my legs are olbiterated! Next time ill use just an oral to kickstart but i dont think ill be frontloading test again, or even running it higher than 500mg....off to a bad start but itll be good soon enough...

CD

----------


## heavyhitter08

> Alright, i didnt want to post these as im not at all satisfied with how they turned out..but heres the first set of pics that ill be judging my progress by..currently 196lb...chest day tomorrow should be good...
> 
> CD



What's not to like? Your looking really massive in these pics, i can't even imagine how big you'll look when you cut.

how many cals you shooting for on the diet?

----------


## vitor

Looking good Captain,
I thought you looked alot bigger in those pics in your last post...Probaly the lighting...

Anyway, I noticed you have an H-blocker in your closet, do you like that stuff? (I was thinking of trying it too)

----------


## perfectbeast2001

Looking great man, ill be watching the log, V interesting cycle.

----------


## superstar21

Nice log, be careful though. I went with methyltren recently, crazy gains.. strength increases were ridiculous to the point of being dangerous, weights went up.. looked good, then around a week in(this was at 800mcg daily) the shit hit the fan, acne crept up and just got gradually worse and worse, pro gyno--never had gyno, and was on arimidex so little estrogen in the system work with, kidneys felt weird, piss was bright yellow

felt like a god in the gym, barely got tired after sets but felt like shit everywhere else. Acne ended up superbad, had to drop just after 2weeks in.. ive bursted on 100mg of dbol , 3'gs total of gear(700mg of tren -a/wk) but this was the first steroid that just made me feel ill, made me feel like i was really really sick. Have been off around 6days now and feeling much better, my methyltren was ugl though, maybe overdosed who knows.. sexdrive is still down the drain though, looking into some cabergoline, ive gone with deca /tren before but nothin like this.. gone from needin it 2-3times a day to wanting it never.. off everything now cept pgf2a 2x daily/nolva, has been the first time ive been worried for my health on gear. hate to see my bloodwork on monday, just be careful bud..

imho its been the one steroid that i just felt was too strong for human use, just keep an eye out for sides and dont be worried about dropping it if you need to. Lookin good though bro, keep it up

----------


## Random

> Looking good Captain,
> I thought you looked alot bigger in those pics in your last post...Probaly the lighting...
> 
> Anyway, I noticed you have an H-blocker in your closet, do you like that stuff? (I was thinking of trying it too)


Thanks Vitor

yea man, i friken love the stuff, great workout supplement for anyone...

CD

----------


## Random

> Looking great man, ill be watching the log, V interesting cycle.


Hey Thanks PB!

CD

----------


## Random

> Nice log, be careful though. I went with methyltren recently, crazy gains.. strength increases were ridiculous to the point of being dangerous, weights went up.. looked good, then around a week in(this was at 800mcg daily) the shit hit the fan, acne crept up and just got gradually worse and worse, pro gyno--never had gyno, and was on arimidex so little estrogen in the system work with, kidneys felt weird, piss was bright yellow
> 
> felt like a god in the gym, barely got tired after sets but felt like shit everywhere else. Acne ended up superbad, had to drop just after 2weeks in.. ive bursted on 100mg of dbol , 3'gs total of gear(700mg of tren -a/wk) but this was the first steroid that just made me feel ill, made me feel like i was really really sick. Have been off around 6days now and feeling much better, my methyltren was ugl though, maybe overdosed who knows.. sexdrive is still down the drain though, looking into some cabergoline, ive gone with deca /tren before but nothin like this.. gone from needin it 2-3times a day to wanting it never.. off everything now cept pgf2a 2x daily/nolva, has been the first time ive been worried for my health on gear. hate to see my bloodwork on monday, just be careful bud..
> 
> imho its been the one steroid that i just felt was too strong for human use, just keep an eye out for sides and dont be worried about dropping it if you need to. Lookin good though bro, keep it up


Superstar, thats a great post man! i really appreciate the help and info! Good to hear about the strength man! thats something i really need, over the years ive turned into a weak BB and i hate it!! I do have cabergoline on hand, plan to use it 500mcg every 5 days...so far things are decent, im slugging down water like theres no tomorrow and i feel ok, today should be the real test as to where my strength is, as i take weekends off to rest. Im really hitting the liver supps good too, every other meal, and ALA with most of my meals too....the only negative sides i can think of now, is that ive had just awful night sleeps the past 2 nights when i normally sleep like a log...u get any of that man?

thanks again

CD

----------


## superstar21

Thats a good idea on the caber, something i should of thought ahead with. Yeah i was soo thirsty 24/7, id wakeup in the night to drink. Id lose sleep too bro, id be tossing and turning and just laying down for 30mins before i got to sleep and id be wakin up starved 2-3times a night. Tren does that though, night sweats/makin you uncomfy but i find this is worse.. i didnt get the weirdass dreams on methyltren that i do on trenace either, ALA is great too bro. I went with 300mg daily but kinda skipped a few dosages i geuss, the liver sides werent really the ones that made me quit. Just felt like shit 24/7, kicked in the ass like with tren-ace i dunno if youve run it you feel shit after a good few weeks.. Moody cause you lose sleep, but this was worse. 

Just felt ill, hope it goes tons better for you tho man.. great idea with the cabergoline, cause it binds so aggressive.. being so heavy you get progesterone sides, mainly gyno if you combine it with something that aromitizes like test.. mistake i made, should of hit the cabergoline. Ill keep the stuff though, interested to see how you go.. keep it up man, hope your strength gains are nice

----------


## TheNatural3456

This is gonna be a sweet log lookin forward to it...your anavar log was good stuff so im excited to follow this one...

I saw on a few work outs u say you do them super slow....Ive found doing statics have helped add crazy mass specifially to arms and back 


also

can someone answer a few questions for me...

What are NPP and H-Blockers?

----------


## Random

> Thats a good idea on the caber, something i should of thought ahead with. Yeah i was soo thirsty 24/7, id wakeup in the night to drink. Id lose sleep too bro, id be tossing and turning and just laying down for 30mins before i got to sleep and id be wakin up starved 2-3times a night. Tren does that though, night sweats/makin you uncomfy but i find this is worse.. i didnt get the weirdass dreams on methyltren that i do on trenace either, ALA is great too bro. I went with 300mg daily but kinda skipped a few dosages i geuss, the liver sides werent really the ones that made me quit. Just felt like shit 24/7, kicked in the ass like with tren-ace i dunno if youve run it you feel shit after a good few weeks.. Moody cause you lose sleep, but this was worse. 
> 
> Just felt ill, hope it goes tons better for you tho man.. great idea with the cabergoline, cause it binds so aggressive.. being so heavy you get progesterone sides, mainly gyno if you combine it with something that aromitizes like test.. mistake i made, should of hit the cabergoline. Ill keep the stuff though, interested to see how you go.. keep it up man, hope your strength gains are nice


Thanks again Superstar! 

CD

----------


## Random

> This is gonna be a sweet log lookin forward to it...your anavar log was good stuff so im excited to follow this one...
> 
> I saw on a few work outs u say you do them super slow....Ive found doing statics have helped add crazy mass specifially to arms and back 
> 
> 
> also
> 
> can someone answer a few questions for me...
> 
> What are NPP and H-Blockers?


Thanks the Natural! yea i still love that Var! yea i like going slow on my last sets usually really tax the muscle ya know.

NPP is nandrolone phenylpropionate--fast acting deca , and Hblocker is a beta alanine -carnosine supplement that reduces lactic acid, promotes strength gains and greater endurance...

CD

----------


## Random

Just got back from chest....it went decent, nothing crazy, incline was up about 10lb...i felt pretty good overall even though lifts were about the same--felt i had a bit more endurance than usual tho....i have shoulders tonight so im looking forward to that! heres what it looked like today..

Chest--incline-135x12, 185x8, 205x6, 215x6 drop set with 185
smith flat bench, 205x12, 225x8, 225x8 drop set with 175x12
incline flys --1 minute rests 30lbx12, 40lbx10
decline flys-30lb 2 setsx10 reps
2 cable flys 45x12-15 reps


CD

----------


## Anaboxa34

Dude you are a f*ckin beast, i followed your anavar only log and it looks like you made some incredible gains since then (chest looks much better). Cant' wait see how this cycle turns out for ya. 

BTW good work today bro!

----------


## Columbus

> I hit biceps today...and took some pics...current weight is 207lb
> 
> Biceps--
> 
> barbell curls-95x10, 105x10, 125x8
> preachers 4 sets 30 sec rests 95x12 
> incline curls 1 min rests-35lbx10-12 4 sets
> cable curls superset with hammer curls
> 
> CD


For the love of GOD...PLEASE stop posting pics.......you get any g-damn bigger dude and you are going to have to turn sideways to get in the door!

LOL...

I'm playing...you look fab, I cant imagine you when you get shredded....true adonis!

Best wishes bro, good luck and great training!

----------


## Columbus

> For some reason I would picture you lifting more then this. just by your size alone. i mean i do bb curls at around the same weight, for about the same amount of reps and am NOT EVEN CLOSE to your size at all. Oh well genetics, genetics. f*ck your genetics 
> 
> Also great arms bro, whats your arm size at right now? and the back as always, insane, a family of 5 could eat on that thing . Keep up the good work!


Just goes to show ya it's not always the "weight", but form, technique, style, and GENETICS.....I know quite a few stick guys (look who's talking) who bench 350 and you'd swear the bar would be trouble.....

----------


## K.Biz

> *Just goes to show ya it's not always the "weight", but form*, technique, style, and GENETICS.....I know quite a few stick guys (look who's talking) *who bench 350 and you'd swear the bar would be trouble.....*



I no my form is good. i dont cheat on my form at all. I just never got blessed with genetics like that :Frown: 


haha yeah i bench 315 the other day and it was pretty amazing, i swear i dont look like the type of kid who could get 200 off his chest  :LOL:  People were in shock when they saw this 170 pound kid whos like 5'7 lifting 315 off his chest haha

----------


## Random

> For some reason I would picture you lifting more then this. just by your size alone. i mean i do bb curls at around the same weight, for about the same amount of reps and am NOT EVEN CLOSE to your size at all. Oh well genetics, genetics. f*ck your genetics


Haha thanks Kbiz..yea man its weird...lately bicep training has gone to shit...

hell even when i was natural i could easily do a clean 155-165lb barbell curl, and straight bar too..

and in the middle of this cycle i hit 155lbx8 easy..and now lifting the 125lb curl feels so dam heavy, not sure whats going on, but hey theyre getting bigger i just focus on nutrition and it works out  :Smilie: 

CD

----------


## Random

> For the love of GOD...PLEASE stop posting pics.......you get any g-damn bigger dude and you are going to have to turn sideways to get in the door!
> 
> LOL...
> 
> I'm playing...you look fab, I cant imagine you when you get shredded....true adonis!
> 
> Best wishes bro, good luck and great training!


Thanks Columbus!

CD

----------


## Random

> haha yeah i bench 315 the other day and it was pretty amazing


Nice man! to this day i have never benched 315...but yea to me weights are irrelevant, hell my incline destroys my flat press too..

CD

----------


## Random

> f*ck your genetics


Another thing to note...trust me guys, trust me, its not all genetics...i was 113lb freshman year in high school, rail-thin...it took me 9 years to get to where i am, 9 years of total focus, barely any time off...u wouldnt believe the pictures of me back then...100lb less, everyone in my family is short and tiny lol...i gotta represent  :Wink: 

CD

----------


## K.Biz

> Another thing to note...trust me guys, trust me, its not all genetics...i was 113lb freshman year in high school, rail-thin...it took me 9 years to get to where i am, 9 years of total focus, barely any time off...*u wouldnt believe the pictures of me back then...100lb less, everyone in my family is short and tiny lol...i gotta represent* 
> 
> CD


hahah word up! im reppin the small kids to. i graduated from highschool a very skinny 129 pounds  :Nutkick: 

when i started lifting i coudlnt even press 100 pounds. I would never imagined i could get where i am now.

and as long as the size keeps going on, thats all that matters :Smilie:  keep doin your thing man. a true insperation for sure

----------


## Random

> hahah word up! im reppin the small kids to. i graduated from highschool a very skinny 129 pounds 
> 
> when i started lifting i coudlnt even press 100 pounds. I would never imagined i could get where i am now.
> 
> and as long as the size keeps going on, thats all that matters keep doin your thing man. a true insperation for sure


Thanks again Kbiz...

CD

----------


## Random

I hit shoulders and tris today...i went later on to see if it would help, it was about the same as going in the morning tho...it went good...strength is consistent on shoulders and tris...

shoulders and triceps

military press-135x10, 185x8, 205x10, 225x8 drop set with 135
laterals--giant sets 3 sets

pushdowns- 3 sets
1 arm extensions-3 sets
close grip 2 sets-30 sec rests
1 arm pushdowns 2 sets

CD

----------


## getpaid

arms are looking massive CD!!

----------


## Random

> arms are looking massive CD!!


Thanks Getpaid!!!

CD

----------


## getpaid

> Thanks Getpaid!!!
> 
> CD



Check your PM bro!

----------


## Random

Got it man!

----------


## Random

I hit back today..it went really good...im trying to push it these last couple wks to improve my back even more...i went heavy and everything went well today...

back-seated rows 3 sets, 130lbx10, 140x10, 150x12
pulldowns- 3 sets 120x12, 130x10, 140x10
barbell rows-135x10, 185x10, 205x8, 225x8
incline barbell rows superset with deadlift variation (like a hyperextension) 3 sets 1 minute rests
shrugs 2 setsx15-20 reps


CD

----------


## Random

i was able to lift some quads today, just to see if there was any hip pain, it went ok no pain at least, and i managed to get a decent burn, with these light weights tho not sure if ill be sore tomorrow...

Quads--after 2 wk layoff

leg press- 6 platesx12, 8 platesx12, 12 platesx 10, 12 platesx10
squats-slow controlled--135x12, 155x12, 175x10, 155x10, 135x10
leg press 4 setsx20 reps, 8 plates
leg extension superset with leg raises 

CD

----------


## Random

Todays lift...

May 7th 209lb

hams/calves--stiff legs 95x12, 145x10, 195x10, 145x12
seated curls-120x12, 140x12, 120x12
lying curls-2 sets 30 sec rests 100lbx12

calves 8 sets, all superset fashion --seated calf press x standing calf raise


on a side note, im still eating like a farm animal and continuing to gain size...everything has improved very much...i have about 2.5 wks left, its been really good tho...

CD

----------


## Random

chest--flat dbell press- 75lbx12 reps each 3 sets 1 minute rests
incline barbell 185x10 3 sets
incline flys 2 sets 

tricep pushdowns- 3 sets 30 sec rests
1 arm extensions 2 sets 30 sec rests



CD

----------


## Random

Not sure if i stated this earlier but its clear now that i value var much more than winstrol ..yea winny has better fatloss for me but var has given me WAY more strength gains than winny, and i probably got 75% of the fatloss i got from winny too...vascularity is about the same between the two...

CD

----------


## K.Biz

Damn i like hearing all about this Var. I just read your your whole var journal, time for me to pick some up  :Smilie: . I need some mass building tips from you or somthing, cause my strength is packing on, but mass just hates me  :Frown: 

anyway sick f*n leg day bro, keep up the good work, lookin swole as hell, and again that vascularity is nuts

----------


## Random

> Damn i like hearing all about this Var. I just read your your whole var journal, time for me to pick some up . I need some mass building tips from you or somthing, cause my strength is packing on, but mass just hates me 
> 
> anyway sick f*n leg day bro, keep up the good work, lookin swole as hell, and again that vascularity is nuts


Thanks again Kbiz! i should have one more set of pics left after i complete the cycle...this wk i should be able to push legs harder if the hip doesnt give out, i plan on doing some 20-40 reps sets :O

CD

----------


## Random

Today was actually a good lift, barbell curls are starting to go up again...and it went well overall, only a 35 minute workout...

biceps--barbell curls 95x12, 105x10, 135x8, 145x8
preachers- 3 sets 105x12 reps each 30 sec rests
barbell curls against a bench-3 sets superset with overhead cables 105x8-10/35lb cables
concentration curls


CD

----------


## K.Biz

Nice workout today bro

BB curls against the bench, prob by far one of my favorite bicep exercise's. The pump and burn from that is the greatest.

----------


## Random

> The pump and burn from that is the greatest.


Youre right man! i wanted to try something new today and it was a good choice, the burn was insane!!!

CD

----------


## AntiSmallness

This thread has gone long enough without my comments!

1.) Its about damn time those lats started flaring out on the front double, nice job!

2.) Go to the doc and get that damn hip looked at! That thing has been bothering you for like a year and a half.

I trained with this SOB for almost 4 years...and let me tell you he's never gonna win any powerlifting comps...but he will get disgustingly massive! And I have seen the pics when he was like 130...there quite funny. Even better are the pics when he was 230..lol.

----------


## Random

> This thread has gone long enough without my comments!
> 
> 1.) Its about damn time those lats started flaring out on the front double, nice job!
> 
> 2.) Go to the doc and get that damn hip looked at! That thing has been bothering you for like a year and a half.
> 
> I trained with this SOB for almost 4 years...and let me tell you he's never gonna win any powerlifting comps...but he will get disgustingly massive! And I have seen the pics when he was like 130...there quite funny. Even better are the pics when he was 230..lol.


Haha thanks alot man! i wasnt sure if you were still on the board or not....im hitting legs this wk hard, if it hurts then its time to go in...i got 2 wks left man, still holding strong..

CD

----------


## ironaddict69

dude, honestly, have u considered trying to turn pro?

----------


## Random

> dude, honestly, have u considered trying to turn pro?


That has been my goal since the day i started...ive had some bad luck and many setbacks but i will never ever give up...first i gota win a local show tho...

CD

----------


## briancb1

Hey so you do lat pulldowns instead of pullups? With lats your size I would of though you did pullups with a belt and a plate....

----------


## Random

> Hey so you do lat pulldowns instead of pullups? With lats your size I would of though you did pullups with a belt and a plate....


Yea to be honest i dont remember the last time i did pullups..these days its lat pulldowns with perfect form..

CD

----------


## AntiSmallness

of course I am still around...i was just really busy for a while

In looking at those new leg pics it looks like you have added some nice new muscle, I think you need to start thinking about more ham focus so they match the quads, plus with that back...if you get the same freakiness to the hams you will be untouchable from the back. Calves dont count...we both know that..lol. Represent team dominate...we need to get a win on the board!

----------


## Random

> of course I am still around...i was just really busy for a while
> 
> In looking at those new leg pics it looks like you have added some nice new muscle, I think you need to start thinking about more ham focus so they match the quads, plus with that back...if you get the same freakiness to the hams you will be untouchable from the back. Calves dont count...we both know that..lol. Represent team dominate...we need to get a win on the board!


Thanks again Dude!!!  :Smilie:  i agree man, my ham training including weights have all hit personal bests this cycle and they have gone up but from the side they arent impressive at all, i think they have the separation when i diet down but theres no "hanging look" of any kind from the side  :Frown: 
Im not quite sure really which would add more mass, stiff leg deadlifts or hamstring curls, regardless i am doing them both..hopefully itll just be a matter of time when they catch up; lately ive been hitting them with very high intensity and low rest, perhaps i need to increase my sets....

CD

----------


## AntiSmallness

I'd drop the reps on the leg curl and seated leg curl to 6-10..it seems hams respond better to lower reps compared to quads. Also you might want to start adding more lunges or walking lunges and leg press with feet super high on the platform...this was my new favortite ham exercise til the knee injury...it felt like it hit more of the meat of the ham.

----------


## Random

I will give those a shot...hopefully tomorrow everything will go well...

for seated hamstring curl i go as heavy as possible while maintaining form--usually 160-180lbx10 reps...i could probly go 200lb and get 6-8 tho..

CD

----------


## K.Biz

u only do lat pulldowns huh? I dont even really like them, i find weighted wide grip pullups are insane

----------


## Random

> u only do lat pulldowns huh? I dont even really like them, i find weighted wide grip pullups are insane


This whole cycle ive basically been doin lat pulldowns--i rarely ever do weighted pullups..at my weight currently its hard enough to get great form on pullups with no weight added...

CD

----------


## juiceball44

don't know how i've missed this thread but i must say great progress, looking jacked. keep up the good work

----------


## Random

> don't know how i've missed this thread but i must say great progress, looking jacked. keep up the good work


Thanks Juiceball!!!

----------


## AntiSmallness

> This whole cycle ive basically been doin lat pulldowns--i rarely ever do weighted pullups..*at my weight* currently its hard enough to get great form on pullups with no weight added...
> 
> CD


How dare you complain about not being able to do pullups! shame on you.

----------


## Random

> How dare you complain about not being able to do pullups! shame on you.


Haha im sure i can still do them, probably get 8-10 tho...either way pullups have never felt right to me, always makes my spine really tight after a set..and i tend to naturally rock even tho my form is good...

CD

----------


## Random

Back and shoulders went great today...it was tough tho, i almost puked in the gym  :Frown: 

Back and shoulders

pulldowns-4 sets 130/140/150/140x 10-12 reps
1 arm row-1 set 90lbx10 reps
barbell rows-135x10, 185x10, 205x8, 185x10
behind the back pulldowns 2 sets-130x12 reps
deadlift variation superset with close grip pulldowns

laterals superset with arnold presses 4 sets 1 minute rests

CD

----------


## K.Biz

I think i wanna puke after reading that day in the gym hahaha. jesus man, killin it

----------


## Random

> I think i wanna puke after reading that day in the gym hahaha. jesus man, killin it


Haha yea man it was killer! next wk im gonna do some giant sets to step it up a bit and add some expresso  :Smilie:  todays lift lasted 50 mins for back/delts...

CD

----------


## Random

Tomorrow im going to try and hit quads again, if i wake up and my hip is stiff and doesnt feel right then ill just hit hams and calves, either way im going to start going to a regular chiropractor to try and beat this hip injury..

CD

----------


## Random

I hit hams and calves today..great lift real quick and intense...tested out the high stance leg press first time today too

Hams--high leg press 6 plates 4 sets x20
seated curl-140x15, dropset 120x12, dropset 80x10

calves--seated calf raise superset with standing calve raise 6 setsx20 reps each

current weight is 211lb a personal high for the last 2 years  :Smilie:  

CD

----------


## K.Biz

211 @ how tall? 5'6? can you say *MASSIVE*?  :LOL:

----------


## Random

Haha 5'5 actually !!! thanks Kbiz

CD

----------


## AntiSmallness

> I hit hams and calves today..great lift real quick and intense...tested out the high stance leg press first time today too
> 
> Hams--high leg press 6 plates 4 sets x20
> seated curl-140x15, dropset 120x12, dropset 80x10
> 
> calves--seated calf raise superset with standing calve raise 6 setsx20 reps each
> 
> current weight is 211lb a personal high for the last 2 years  
> 
> CD


did you like the leg press? Did you get the feet high enough so your toes are slightly off the platform?

----------


## AntiSmallness

> Haha 5'5 actually !!! thanks Kbiz
> 
> CD


5'5'' on a good day! I think we measured you at 4'11' and 3/8ths

----------


## Random

> did you like the leg press? Did you get the feet high enough so your toes are slightly off the platform?


Yea man, they were high up, im going to hit quads this wk to try again, if im out for a couple wks ill simply hit hams 2x per wk to try and bring em up...they worked great, i wasnt that sore the next day but this time im goin much heavier, i had to get the movement down first...i will have pics up this wk as i am closing out this cycle, thanks to all who have contributed!

CD

----------


## K.Biz

lookin swole as hell man. you officially have no more neck. its all just traps  :LOL: 

Only critique i would say is work on your chest. but i have the same problem to. my chest hates me  :Frown:

----------


## Random

> lookin swole as hell man. you officially have no more neck. its all just traps 
> 
> Only critique i would say is work on your chest. but i have the same problem to. my chest hates me


Haha thanks man thats the plan!

yea man, even my delts which i think were my worst bodypart have caught up; which makes the chest look worse even tho ive improved it this cycle too...ill keep goin at it tho...

CD

----------


## nikthahustler

DAMN!!! Thats what i like to see man!!! ARMS r ridiculous

----------


## Random

> DAMN!!! Thats what i like to see man!!! ARMS r ridiculous


Haha thanks alot man! this was definitely a good run...

CD

----------


## K.Biz

if my back ever gets that big. i think i would try and fly :LOL:

----------


## therecanonlybe1

lookin huge bro...back is sic

----------


## Random

Thanks guys!  :Smilie: 

CD

----------


## AntiSmallness

You look small and fragile in your latest pics...things to work on for the future...back width, arms, and traps! But dont worry buddy, when you come up here this weekend we can train and I will help you get big again.  :Wink/Grin:

----------


## Columbus

CD- if you were allowed to keep one or two back exercises and use them exclusively, which two do you believe yielded the best results? Obviously, it isn't deads (you do them on the smith right? Can you explain this variation to me really quickly, not sure I understand the movement...).........I love heavy dbell rows, think they did it? I was thinking of that GVT or OVT style of training where you just hit back with one movement for 10 reps, 10 sets....like dbell rows..

----------


## AntiSmallness

> CD- if you were allowed to keep one or two back exercises and use them exclusively, which two do you believe yielded the best results? *Obviously, it isn't deads* (you do them on the smith right? Can you explain this variation to me really quickly, not sure I understand the movement...).........I love heavy dbell rows, think they did it? I was thinking of that GVT or OVT style of training where you just hit back with one movement for 10 reps, 10 sets....like dbell rows..


 :Hmmmm:  Yes, deads wont build a back or TRAPS right dom? lol

----------


## FranKieC

Great post CD! I just read through every page lol

Looking great! You deserve it, you are one of the most down to earth guys on here as well as dedicated

----------


## Random

> Great post CD! I just read through every page lol
> 
> Looking great! You deserve it, you are one of the most down to earth guys on here as well as dedicated


THanks man i appreciate that!

CD

----------


## Random

> CD- if you were allowed to keep one or two back exercises and use them exclusively, which two do you believe yielded the best results? Obviously, it isn't deads (you do them on the smith right? Can you explain this variation to me really quickly, not sure I understand the movement...).........I love heavy dbell rows, think they did it? I was thinking of that GVT or OVT style of training where you just hit back with one movement for 10 reps, 10 sets....like dbell rows..


Dude im sorry but this makes no sense, i consider all movements mass builders so really it doesnt matter, hell ive even started a back workout with seated rows...so it all ***ends on how u work the muscle during each lift rather than be concerned with weight lifted...

CD

----------


## Random

Well i basically have 6 days left its been a great run, ive definitely reached my goals for this cycle and even went beyond what i thought i would achive; thanks guys for all the positive critique and comments and to those who helped design this cycle..here are some small notes...

starting weight 196lb
ending weight 212lb

winstrol <anavar  :Smilie:  winny had greater fatloss but var destroyed winny vs strength and vascularity..both are good tho...

eq was in fact a good addition and i must say it contributed to a good portion of LBM gained on this cycle

MT--it was great for strength and fatloss but not worth it for me and it really cut down my appetite and thats the most important factor for me in a bulking cycle

im out guys...thanks for keeping me motivated  :Smilie: 

i have at least one more good bulker then i will go for a title in late 2007 or summer 2008
CD

----------


## K.Biz

> Well i basically have 6 days left its been a great run, ive definitely reached my goals for this cycle and even went beyond what i thought i would achive; thanks guys for all the positive critique and comments and to those who helped design this cycle..here are some small notes...
> 
> starting weight 196lb
> ending weight 212lb
> 
> winstrol <anavar  winny had greater fatloss but var destroyed winny vs strength and vascularity..both are good tho...
> 
> eq was in fact a good addition and i must say it contributed to a good portion of LBM gained on this cycle
> 
> ...


You stealing it from cutler this year?  :LOL: 

I must say; great log bro, and great cycle. 16lb's is a great weight gain, now lets make sure we keep it all. :AaGreen22:  

But...this log really has been insperational to me and im sure MANY others on this forum. Keep up the great work.

----------


## Random

> You stealing it from cutler this year? 
> 
> I must say; great log bro, and great cycle. 16lb's is a great weight gain, now lets make sure we keep it all. 
> 
> But...this log really has been insperational to me and im sure MANY others on this forum. Keep up the great work.


Thanks Kbiz...yea i plan on keeping calories high so hopefully i can keep most of it  :Smilie: 

CD

----------


## Columbus

> Thanks Kbiz...yea i plan on keeping calories high so hopefully i can keep most of it 
> 
> CD


Nice frakin' log bro........seriously..........So many days I wish I was 5'4 as you guys look so mjuch more massive then us tall skinny bastards......I need 100lbs extra just to look semi-big..........sucks.......but you did well buddy.....good luck.

----------


## Random

> but you did well buddy.....good luck.


THanks again man, i wish i was taller tho, cuz then i could shoot for 280  :Smilie: 

CD

----------


## AntiSmallness

> THanks again man, i wish i was taller tho, cuz then i could shoot for 280 
> 
> CD


im 280  :Wink/Grin:

----------


## Titleist

Fantastic log CD!

You worked hard and it paid off. As you already know you're thick as hell and with your dedication and discipline i'm sure you will win your next comp. Who knows a couple more years and you may have a pro card. :Smilie:  

Good luck in all of your future goals.

----------


## Columbus

> THanks again man, i wish i was taller tho, cuz then i could shoot for 280 
> 
> CD


yeah...Im too tall to be a pro though and you may be too short, but it can still be a fantasticlly great hobby.............

----------


## Dangerdan

> yeah...Im too tall to be a pro though and you may be too short, but it can still be a fantasticlly great hobby.............


What? Columbus you aren't turning pro now?

----------


## Random

> Fantastic log CD!
> 
> You worked hard and it paid off. As you already know you're thick as hell and with your dedication and discipline i'm sure you will win your next comp. Who knows a couple more years and you may have a pro card. 
> 
> Good luck in all of your future goals


Thanks alot Titleist!..yea man theres only one way to find out, i got work to do...

CD

----------


## K.Biz

You can hit 280 CMON! hahaa. I dont even wanna no what u would look like at 280... ronnie? haha

everyone keeps saying "great log" are you finishing up this log or somthing? did i miss somthing? 

so I guess +10 for a great log  :LOL:

----------


## Random

> You can hit 280 CMON! hahaa. I dont even wanna no what u would look like at 280... ronnie? haha
> 
> everyone keeps saying "great log" are you finishing up this log or somthing? did i miss somthing? 
> 
> so I guess +10 for a great log


Kbiz

yea man, my log has officially been completed  :Smilie: 

thanks for the rating too!! haha, on a good note, i hit legs hard yesterday and it looks like the nagging hip injury has healed yay! regardless ill be going to a chiropractor tomorrow for prevention methods...im still eating like mad and clean too..next cycle will be in a couple months, still trying to figure out my next comp but a majority is leaning towards summer 2008, i really want to make sure that im fully ready to go for a win, or at least be considered for the win...so in that time i just need to bring a couple things up, everythings on track tho, just need some minor adjustments here and there..itl all come in time  :Smilie: 

CD

----------


## K.Biz

> Kbiz
> 
> yea man, my log has officially been completed 
> 
> thanks for the rating too!! haha, on a good note, i hit legs hard yesterday and it looks like the nagging hip injury has healed yay! regardless ill be going to a chiropractor tomorrow for prevention methods...im still eating like mad and clean too..next cycle will be in a couple months, still trying to figure out my next comp but a majority is leaning towards summer 2008, i really want to make sure that im fully ready to go for a win, or at least be considered for the win...so in that time i just need to bring a couple things up, everythings on track tho, just need some minor adjustments here and there..itl all come in time 
> 
> CD


Noooo it cant be over  :Frown:  haha.

The win for you in 08 is in the bag bro. get down to that nice real low bf% and theres no stopping you. goodluck with everything.

K.biz

----------


## Random

> The win for you in 08 is in the bag bro. get down to that nice real low bf% and theres no stopping you. goodluck with everything.
> 
> K.biz


Thanks alot Kbiz!!!! 08 is the first time ill be working with a nutritionist so good things should happen...later man

CD

----------


## Columbus

> Kbiz
> 
> yea man, my log has officially been completed 
> 
> thanks for the rating too!! haha, on a good note, i hit legs hard yesterday and it looks like the nagging hip injury has healed yay! regardless ill be going to a chiropractor tomorrow for prevention methods...im still eating like mad and clean too..next cycle will be in a couple months, still trying to figure out my next comp but a majority is leaning towards summer 2008, i really want to make sure that im fully ready to go for a win, or at least be considered for the win...so in that time i just need to bring a couple things up, everythings on track tho, just need some minor adjustments here and there..itl all come in time 
> 
> CD


CD - quickie...when do you finish eating? What are yur last two meals? Do you eat all through the night?

----------


## Random

Ive posted my diet numerous times on here, please dont haunt my thread with questions that have already been addressed..thanks

CD

----------


## number twelve

hey cd,
i know im late, but i just read through this log, congratulations on the results and thanks for sharing your experience, i found it very imformative!


12

----------


## Random

> hey cd,
> i know im late, but i just read through this log, congratulations on the results and thanks for sharing your experience, i found it very imformative!
> 
> 
> 12


No problem man thanks for commenting! overall it went great, everything went close to plan, goals were exceeded, and i learned alot too...

CD

----------


## Rex9933

man, i know this is old, but thanks for the log bro!!!

----------

